# Which is your favorite?



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Last week I was reading either O Gauge Railroading or Classic Toy Trains magazine (I can't remember which) when I came across an interesting comment. The author was discussing his favorite part of the hobby, and for him it was running the trains. For others it's building the layout and the intricacies of that.

So which is it for you? Is the layout there to support the train, or is the train part of the world you want to create?

Although I love the layouts, I think I lean more to the train side. The layout I'm building is really coming together to support the train. It's a world dominated by trains.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Bringin' 'em back from the dead...tinkering and tweaking someone else's headache or heartache into a member of my stable...I guess it's the idea that I know each locomotive or car and what makes it tick inside and out, as well as bringing it back from the dead.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm with Shay ... my passion is bringing them back from the dead. Maybe I have a great-great-great-great Uncle Frankenstein in my family. "Live ... I command you to LIVE!!!"

I do like, too, the simplicity of the mechanics of older locos ... old-school technology. Simple field coils, armatures, etc. No diodes, no green circuit boards. Not that there's anything wrong with modern tech, but it's way over my head. I like the fact that an old dog like me can actually understand the old-school mechanics and elecronics.

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

tjcruiser said:


> "Live ... I command you to LIVE!!!"


Yup...like he said...









I even backdated the wiring on this modern model _(actually a re-issue of a much loved older model with modern drive added)_, bypassing all the technologically advanced effluvium in favor of straight pipes right to the motor...


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

That's a beautiful engine.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm a low tech guy, too... 
...and love the simplicity of the old DC stuff from the 50's to the 70's. Still don't even have a layout yet, but I'm having so much fun working on kits and bashing the old cheap rolling stock that I get off ebay. 

Greg


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sensing a trend here.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

On my line there are to rules, 1. Due what you feel like first so that you never get board with anything and 2. Always have at least one line able and ready to run so on the lazy days you can just watch the trains go by.

I enjoy both building the layout and running the trains. I do prefer to work with DC over DCC. I work with computers all day long, the last thing I want to work with at home is a computer (yes it is ironic that I am here every other night on the internet. . The majority of my engines are Athearn Blue Box, rolling stock are mostly Roundhouse or Blu Box kits that I built. All of he wiring is without any computerization. All mechanical in nature. When I get tired of wiring I build a building, tired of that I build a car, next may be maintenance on a loco or track. When I feel like doing nothing I just sit and watch the trains roll by.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

erkenbrand said:


> That's a beautiful engine.


Thank you...I got it from a forum member for the price of postage. It had taken a header off of his layout and came to me in pieces...my best work yet at bringing one back from the dead...










It truly was a pitiful sight lying in the box when I got it...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Shay ...

I think Dr. Frankenstein was _your_ great-great-great-great-great uncle, too! :thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

i would have to side with you guys but I'm more towards the DCC side. i love taking old dead engines and adding decoders and lighting fx. and even sound to them. all of my southern pacific fleet are old Athearn blue box locos that i have picked up at pennies on the dollar.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Shay ...
> 
> I think Dr. Frankenstein was _your_ great-great-great-great-great uncle, too! :thumbsup:
> 
> TJ



Looking in the mirror, I figure it was more than likely this guy....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaPZZJVDx6Y


----------



## Eldon (Jan 13, 2011)

My passion is about re-building them , or more precisely modifying them to lokk as cool as possible .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> Thank you...I got it from a forum member for the price of postage. It had taken a header off of his layout and came to me in pieces...my best work yet at bringing one back from the dead...


That's one masterful job of restoration! :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Shay is the clutch around here and underestimated.

My answer is obvious.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm the odd ball, I guess. I just like watching them go and playing with them. After buying two new Atlas engines (ho) this year. I have no intentions of using the old stuff, unless it works . Nothing worse then giving a engine a push out on the tracks to get it going. 
I so much love the new stuff, that I broke down and just bought a few n scale items. I have plans on setting up a small permanent layout if I'm still walking when the wife finds outs :laugh:


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Watching them go is always fun! I was looking at putting together a N scale set at work. I think I can get it to wrap above my desk.


----------



## jbmombasa (Jan 16, 2011)

I prefer designing over building, and I prefer playing over designing


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I spent today wiring my layout. Once all the switches and lights are working, I get to work on my treat. Only when it's all done and I've run a test pass with my 2026 will I let myself restore the 2018 the rest of the way.


----------

